# I Need Your Help I'm Looking For Short Recurve!



## wileyguy (Mar 12, 2003)

looks like an interesting concept re: longbow/recurve but i do not like the high brace needed to get a "longbow'. shortens the powerstroke. several bowyers make short utility and better recurves. martin archery makes a good one and so do other name brands.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

There is a 54 inch Bighorn on Ebay right now that is of the older vintage that looks like a nice one for sure. Also you might want to check out the magnum line from Cascade Archery. They make a nice 52 inch series of bows including one with an all phenolic riser the nighthawk magnum. Just something to check out.


----------



## wabi (Feb 9, 2003)

Good looking bows!
If you would be satisfied with a production bow, Bear Archery is again making the Kodiak Magnum (52") and Super Mag (48"). I have an old Kodiak Magnum, and it's a very sood bow. The Super Mag is just too short for me - string pinch!
I'd probably go for the Striker though


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't know anything about the following bowyer but they make very short recurves. The name is LITTLE SUCKLING RECURVES. The site is [email protected] I saw the listing or advertisment in traditional bowhunter magazine and just thought I'd share this with you. Again I really don't know the bowyer, but they make some of the shortest bows I have ever seen.


----------



## AkArcher (Nov 7, 2002)

*Cascade*

Cascade makes a sweet "shortie" bow. They come in 52", 56" and 58" I have shot the 52" takedown model quite a bit and it is a great shooting bow. Sometimes you can find them on www.oldbow.com I don't know how to get a hold of the bowyer but could find out from my buddy who has the bow.

As far as 58" bows are concerned, I have a Martin and think it awesome. I have the Hi-Speed and you can get them brand new from oldbow.com as well. Checkmate also makes a great 58" bow but I don't like the looks as well because some of the finish work is not quite as detailed as Martin or custom bowyers.


----------



## Bowkim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Short Bow*

I have a Kodiak Magnum AMO 52" 50# that I would let go for $200 The bow is in nice shape. It has a bushing in front for stabilizer.


----------



## drewsbow (Apr 4, 2003)

Try Salukibow.com, I have one of his 50" Turk bows . They are great and very fast, super smooth. Drew


----------



## drewsbow (Apr 4, 2003)

Try Salukibow.com, I have one of his 50" Turk bows . They are great and very fast, super smooth. Drew


----------



## sd_archer (Jan 10, 2003)

I have a 52" 45lb RH kodiak Magnum I'm getting ready to sell.

[email protected]


----------



## Kota (Apr 11, 2003)

Check out the new Shrew Stalker 52" recurve from Ron LaClair. Go to WWW.shrewbows.com. Cascade bows are also very good. 

Kota


----------



## theoutdoorsman (Sep 26, 2014)

go to http://www.theultimateoutdoorsmansuppliesshop.com/ and call there number they sell very small recurve bows


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's a 43 in one for you. http://www.tenbrookarchery.com/recurves.html


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

March 17th, 2003, 08:46 AM 

Guys, I think he probably bought one by now....:wink:


----------

